# Hooch



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Gelded jacks are called johns. 

He's cute, but really built downhill. Good thing he's a gelding.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

definitely! that was one of the first things we had done. its hard to find a good jenny around here thats for sale, and we wanted a little protection from coyotes, plus who could pass up a cute sweet boy like this!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

lilkitty90 said:


>


Bahahahahaha!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

he luffs me too! lol he's winking, thats his "you know you wanna come cuddle me" face lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he has the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I love his color! He is cute, and a sturdy looking little guy!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks so much! i wish i knew more about donkey color genetics, as i'd like to know what color he would be considered.  he is a stout little guy.


----------

